# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Forthnet..Internet έως 24Mbps με τεχνολογία ADSL2+

## maxfuels

Ανακοίνωση της forthnet: για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.....  ::  

Η Forthnet, προσφέρει broadband Internet έως τα 24Mbps σε όλους τους χρήστες που συνδέονται μέσα από το ADSL2+ ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της, Ειδικότερα, όλοι οι χρήστες των broadband υπηρεσιών Forthnet 2play και Forthnet ADSL θα μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν την πραγματική εμπειρία του broadband Internet, χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό από την πλευρά της εταιρίας στην ταχύτητα σύνδεσης με τις ADSL2+ υποδομές του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της. Η τελική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης με το δίκτυο της Forthnet *θα καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τα ποιοτικά στοιχεία της χάλκινης γραμμής του συνδρομητή.*  Oι συνδέσεις όλων των νέων και παλιών χρηστών που απολαμβάνουν τις υπηρεσίες broadband της Forthnet μέσα από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της (Forthnet 2play και Forthnet ADSL), θα αναβαθμιστούν αυτόματα σε ταχύτητα έως 24 Mbps, χωρίς κανένα επιπλέον κόστος!

----------


## ngia

> θα καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τα ποιοτικά στοιχεία της χάλκινης γραμμής του συνδρομητή


όχι μόνο της forthnet αλλά κάθε isp, μιας και τους νόμους της φυσικής δεν μπορείς να τους υπερνικήσεις.
Το adsl2+ είναι σαν το turbo, διπλάσιο φάσμα (2.2ΜΗz), διπλάσια κανάλια, διπλάσια ταχύτητα.
Αλλά μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση του καλωδίου, λόγω μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας, άρα μικρότερο σήμα.
Αλλά μεγαλύτερη αλληλοπαρεμβολή ανάμεσα στα καλώδια, άρα μεγαλύτερος θόρυβος.
Άρα μικρότερες αποστάσεις για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (τίποτα δεν είναι τζάμπα σε αυτή τη ζωή)
Έτσι από κάποια απόσταση και πάνω ή για κάποιες συνθήκες βρόχου, ο χρήστης μπορεί να μη δει διαφορά ώστε να γουστάρει.

----------


## maxfuels

Συμφωνώ Νικήτα. Πρόσφατα αντιμετώπισα το φαινόμενο εξασθένισης του σήματος. Αιτία μια κακή και παλαιά σύνδεση καλωδίων χαλκού που ειχαν μείνει γυμνά και εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά τραγουδάτε... το 70% του τηλεφωνικού δικτύου δεν πάει πάνω από 8Mbit ότι και να κάνουμε!  ::  Προσωπικά θα περίμενα φως μονό με FTTH... ούτε με ADSL2+ ούτε με VDSL ούτε με τίποτα ...

----------


## maxfuels

Καλά ας πιάσω τα 8mbit οπως λές και δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.  ::  Εδω στην Αμερική και δεν ξεπερνούν σε πολλές πολιτείες το 1.5 mbit. Η μονη χώρα που απολαμβάνει πραγματικά μεγάλες ταχύτητες είναι η Ιαπωνία.

----------


## mojiro

> Καλά ας πιάσω τα 8mbit οπως λές και δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.  Εδω στην Αμερική και δεν ξεπερνούν σε πολλές πολιτείες το 1.5 mbit. Η μονη χώρα που απολαμβάνει πραγματικά μεγάλες ταχύτητες είναι η Ιαπωνία.


και σε πολλα πολλα πολλα μερη της Ελλαδας εχουμε εκομη 36kbit

----------


## maxfuels

Μιχάλη ... και στο Awmn υπάρχουν clients με τέτοιες ταχύτητες  :: Ανάλογα με τον πάροχο αλλά και με τον αποδέκτη της κατάστασης αυτής. Η κατάσταση είναι οπως με τα φρούτα....  ::  Αν φυτέψεις μια ντοματιά μέσα στην γλάστρα θα εχεις λίγες ντομάτες....  ::

----------


## climber

Εγώ πόντος έχω πιάσει 8 Mbit ( με ntua ) με το 2 play της forthnet για τα 24 άντε να δούμε
 ::

----------


## trendy

> Εγώ πόντος έχω πιάσει 8 Mbit ( με ntua ) με το 2 play της forthnet για τα 24 άντε να δούμε


Και εγώ είμαι σταθερά στα 9 παρά κάτι ψιλό.

----------


## maxfuels

Μια ερώτηση. Tι average download mb/s έχετε δεί ?

----------


## Winner

Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα με το 2play οι εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ καλές.

Έχει κλειδώσει στα 10mbps και οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες δεδομένων (μέσω FTP) είναι περίπου 8mbps καθαρά (1MByte/s μέσω ntua).

To modem έδειξε πως μπορεί να συνδεθεί μέχρι τα 19mbps αλλά δεν πρέπει να απέχω πάνω απο χιλιόμετρο από το κέντρο μου. Λογικά από 1η Ιουλίου θα τα πιάσει κι αυτά η γραμμή.

----------


## batman_9697

και εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση και περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο εντός τω ημερώ.....πλήροσα 1-10 και έμαθα θα πάει μεχρι 24 τσάμπα....μια χαρά,κομπλέ θα είναι...τι vivodi και μαλακίες....

----------


## noisyjohn

> Συμφωνώ Νικήτα. Πρόσφατα αντιμετώπισα το φαινόμενο εξασθένισης του σήματος. Αιτία μια κακή και παλαιά σύνδεση καλωδίων χαλκού που ειχαν μείνει γυμνά και εκτεθειμένα στον ήλιο.


Παλαιότερα είχα διακοπή της ISDN/128 από οξείδωση του χαλκού (σε μήκος 10 εκ περίπου) στο κουτί σύνδεσης
Σκεφτείτε τη κατάσταση του δικτύου, την υγρασία κλπ, τα 24 mbps και βγάλτε συμπέρασμα
Στατιστικά από τη γραμμή μου (2play στα 10 mbps):
ADSL test 432 U / 8.52 D 
Στη γραμμή μου : SNR 22 dB, Loop attenuation 19 dB
παρ' όλα αυτά 1-2 disconnect την ημέρα και 500 corrected blocks/ημέρα, παλαιότερα με 2 mbps ούτε ένα.

----------


## JS

> Έχει κλειδώσει στα 10mbps και οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες δεδομένων (μέσω FTP) είναι περίπου 8mbps καθαρά (1MByte/s μέσω ntua).


Με εξωτερικό παιδιά...όχι με ntua  ::  
Α, και ούτε με akamai  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Όπως επίσης και να μην γίνονται τα 'benchmarks' με downloads γνωστών αρχείων, τα οποία μπορεί να είναι cacheαρισμένα στον ISP και να φαίνεται πως κατεβαίνουν πραγματικά από το εξωτερικό, ενώ στην ουσία πρόκειται για download με την ονομαστική ταχύτητα από τον ISP κατευθείαν εντός ελλαδικού χώρου.  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Όπως επίσης και να μην γίνονται τα 'benchmarks' με downloads γνωστών αρχείων, τα οποία μπορεί να είναι cacheαρισμένα στον ISP και να φαίνεται πως κατεβαίνουν πραγματικά από το εξωτερικό, ενώ στην ουσία πρόκειται για download με την ονομαστική ταχύτητα από τον ISP κατευθείαν εντός ελλαδικού χώρου.


Απ'όσο ξέρω transparent proxy έκανε μόνο η ΗΟL και δεν ξέρω αν κάνει ακόμη.
Πολύ χλωμό πάντως. Ο transparent proxy δεν είναι τόσο απλό και έχει πολλά προβλήματα.

Οπότε δεν συμβαίνει αυτό που λες.

Αν βλέπεις διαφορά στην ταχύτητα σε re-downloads από πολύ busy FTPs, συμβαίνει λόγω caching στη RAM από τον ίδιο τον FTP.

----------


## Vigor

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως το παραπάνω παράδειγμα το ανέφερα λόγω δικής μου εμπειρίας από HOL. Και ναι το κάνει ακόμα και σήμερα.

----------


## CyberAngel

> Καλά ας πιάσω τα 8mbit οπως λές και δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.  Εδω στην Αμερική και δεν ξεπερνούν σε πολλές πολιτείες το 1.5 mbit. Η μονη χώρα που απολαμβάνει πραγματικά μεγάλες ταχύτητες είναι η Ιαπωνία.


Στην Φινλανδία που πήγα το Πάσχα δεν ξέρω τι γραμμή είχα αλλά κατέβαζα το ubuntu CD με *5MB/s (50MBits/s δηλαδή)* απο το σπίτι...
Και επίσης είχε απίστευτα γρήγορο upload.. έστελνα e-mail με attachment των 5-6MB και έφευγαν σε δευτερόλεπτα (Μπορεί να ήταν symmetric η γραμμή)

Επίσης διάβασα πριν κανά μήνα που έψαχνα γενικά πληροφορίες για FTTH ότι έχουν ξεκινήσει πιλοτικά και στην Γαλλία με κάτι τιμές της τάξης των 25 Ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά για 60MBits symmetric εννοείται το FTTH  ::

----------


## yorgos

Άστο φίλε μου η Φιλανδία είναι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Όταν το κράτος τους αποφάσισε να ανανέωση το Τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο της χώρας, έθαψαν τόσες πολλές οπτικές ίνες, που δεν ξέρουν τι να τις κάνουν τώρα  ::  θεωρείτε ότι έχει το ταχύτερο ίντερνετ στην Ευρώπη!!!  :: 


Μιλάμε για κράτος, όχι σαν τα χάλια τα δικά μας  ::

----------


## yorgos

bara sanningen  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Άστο φίλε μου η Φιλανδία είναι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Όταν το κράτος τους αποφάσισε να ανανέωση το Τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο της χώρας, έθαψαν τόσες πολλές οπτικές ίνες, που δεν ξέρουν τι να τις κάνουν τώρα  θεωρείτε ότι έχει το ταχύτερο ίντερνετ στην Ευρώπη!!! 
> 
> 
> Μιλάμε για κράτος, όχι σαν τα χάλια τα δικά μας


Καλά τα άτομα δεν παίζονται.. Έπαθα την πλάκα μου, όχι μόνο για το internet τους που συζητάμε στο παρόν thread  ::  αλλά γενικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποιο τέλεια οργάνωση απο μεριά κράτους σε οτιδήποτε και πιο φιλικούς, εξυπηρετικούς και ευσυνείδητους ανθρώπους.

----------


## pan-pan

το κρατος ειμαστε εμεις...

----------


## CyberAngel

> το κρατος ειμαστε εμεις...


ΟΚ  ::  
Πολιτεία αντί για κράτος;
Τέλος πάντων καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω υποθέτω οπότε βάλε και την σωστή λέξη για να μη πω και τρίτη λάθος  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

fy fan, jag e fod i Sverige men flyttad till Grekland nar jag vad en lite kille!


Αλλά θα μας δείρουν οι άλλοι αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Έχει κλειδώσει στα 10mbps και οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες δεδομένων (μέσω FTP) είναι περίπου 8mbps καθαρά (1MByte/s μέσω ntua).
> 
> 
> Με εξωτερικό παιδιά...όχι με ntua  
> Α, και ούτε με akamai


Και με εξωτερικό μια χαρά τα πηγαίνει απ' όσο έχω δει.
800kb/s σταθερά είχα πιάσει σε torrent από σουηδία και αμερική ταυτόχρονα.

Το ntua το είπα ως ενδεικτικό του πόσο καλά φτάνεις μέχρι τον ISP σου, αφού από εκεί περά με ΑΙΧ δεν έχει πρόβλημα ταχυτήτων.

Καλές εντυπώσεις μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλά ας πιάσω τα 8mbit οπως λές και δεν με χαλάει καθόλου.  Εδω στην Αμερική και δεν ξεπερνούν σε πολλές πολιτείες το 1.5 mbit. Η μονη χώρα που απολαμβάνει πραγματικά μεγάλες ταχύτητες είναι η Ιαπωνία.


Και το Βέλγιο πάντως καλά τα πάει!
Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες, 15Mbps, 4 χρόνια πριν. Σπούδαζε εκεί ένας ξάδερφος...

----------


## craven

Πάντως στα 15552/1127 που χω κλειδώσει δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι με χαλάει ιδιαίτερα..  :: 
Στην πλειοψηφία τους στις γραμμές στην Ελλάδα μετά τα 10mbit αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.. οπότε τα 20 και 24 mbit είναι καθαρά marketing trick... στην ουσία η πλειοψηφία θα παίζει χωρίς προβλήματα μέχρι τα 10-11 και ένα ποσοστό στα 12-15.. ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΙ θα μπορέσουν να δούν 18+mbit και αυτό <100 μέτρα απ το dslam  ::  (στα 700 μέτρα πχ που είναι μικρή απόσταση και έχουν προβλήματα στα >12mbit)
Πάντως ακόμα και στα 15mbit που χρονίζω δεν έχω δεί σε http d/l εύκολα πάνω απο 1MB/sec.. (και αυτό μόνο όπου σηκώνει δηλαδή σπάνια) βέβαια ταυτόχρονα με IPTV  :: 
Μεταξύ μας όμως τι 10 τι 15... όταν μιλάμε για τέτοιες ταχύτητες στις οποίες μπορείς να χεις IPTV και να κατεβάζεις (έστω και απο λίγα για την ώρα μέρη) με 1MB/sec.. τι παραπάνω να ζητήσεις.. να κατεβάσεις με 1,5? με 2? σιγά τα ωά.. μόνο αν δωθεί πχ HD IPTV τότε για μένα θα είναι χρήσιμες πραγματικά τέτοιες ταχύτητες στα 20-24mbit (μιλάμε ΠΑΝΤΑ για τον μέσο χρήστη)

----------


## ngia

Ήλθε σήμερα με μία ημέρα καθυστέρηση από την προβλεπόμενη ημερομηνία.
Φυσικά και τους πήρα αμέσως να τους βρίσω, όπως έστειλα και καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για το απαράδεκτο του θέματος.
Διότι δεν μπορεί να καθυστερούν μία ημέρα, ενώ όλος ο αξιοπρεπής κόσμος λέει πως έχει καθυστέρηση τουλάχιστον 3 μήνες ... με τι μούτρα και τι επιχειρήματα να μπορώ να γκρινιάξω τώρα .... 

1MB/s μέσα και έξω, κλείδωμα 10Mbps/500Kbps, attainable rate η γραμμή 14.5Mbps/1Mbps άρα τα 24 δεν τάχει
καλές εντυπώσεις μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## noisyjohn

> ... με τι μούτρα και τι επιχειρήματα να μπορώ να γκρινιάξω τώρα ....


οτι τα ακούς χοντρά από τους 3μηνίτες  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Danimoth

Η 8Mbit που έχω δεν κλειδώνει καν πάνω απο 5500. Και όταν το δήλωσα για βλάβη, αν και ψιλοήερα ότι δεν παίζει να πάει παραπάνω, μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι παραπάνω δεν παίζει να δω. Οπότε μόνο όταν αλλαχθούν τα χάλκινα καλώδια ή δημιουργηθεί DSLAM κοντά στο σπίτι μου. Δηλαδή του Αγίου Π... ανήμερα  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## sokratisg

> Την παραμονή βρε, να προλάβουμε και το πανηγύρι...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλό εεεεεεε!!!!!!

----------


## Danimoth

Το ότι μια εταιρεία έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο σημαίνει ότι έχει δικό της DSLAM το οποίο πιθανώς βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο σπίτι μου και έτσι έχω πιθανότητα για καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμής από άλλη εταιρεία?

Δηλαδή αν πάω απο οτε σε φορθνετ στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο θα αλλάξει κάτι?

----------


## azisi

> Το ότι μια εταιρεία έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο σημαίνει ότι έχει δικό της DSLAM το οποίο πιθανώς βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο σπίτι μου και έτσι έχω πιθανότητα για καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμής από άλλη εταιρεία?
> 
> Δηλαδή αν πάω απο οτε σε φορθνετ στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο θα αλλάξει κάτι?


όχι

----------


## paravoid

> Το ότι μια εταιρεία έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο σημαίνει ότι έχει δικό της DSLAM το οποίο πιθανώς βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο σπίτι μου και έτσι έχω πιθανότητα για καλύτερη ποιότητα γραμμής από άλλη εταιρεία?
> 
> Δηλαδή αν πάω απο οτε σε φορθνετ στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο θα αλλάξει κάτι?


DSLAM = συσκευή. Σκέψου ένα rack το πολύ...

Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις:
- Vivodi (εδώ και χρόνια νοικιάζει διαμερίσματα κοντά στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ), HOL (DSLAMs των Αττικών Τηλεπικοινωνιών), ...; : είσαι _πιο_ μακριά, αφού το καλώδιο πηγαίνει από το σπίτι σου στον ΟΤΕ -αφού αυτός το πέρασε- και από εκεί στον εναλλακτικό telco/ISP.
Με αμφιβολία λέω πως ενδέχεται να μπορούν να κάνουν shortcuts από ΚΑΦΑΟ.

- Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (FORTHnet, Tellas, NetOne, On Telecoms κτλ.): αυτοί κάνουν συνεγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού μέσα στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ. Καμμία διαφορά.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## noisyjohn

> 10Mbps/500Kbps,
> 
> 
> Τελικά παίδες, 512 ή 1024 upload παίζει;
> 
> Μη ψάχνω τσάμπα στη Τελλάς δηλαδή...


512 ( με πραγματικό περίπου 440)

----------


## simfun

Πως μπορεί να βρει κάποιος πόσο απέχει από το DSLAM?

----------


## trendy

Από το attenuation συνήθως.

----------


## ngia

> Πως μπορεί να βρει κάποιος πόσο απέχει από το DSLAM?


με ένα ανακλασίμετρο
αλλά σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η απόσβεση και όχι η απόσταση

----------


## Vigor

*Measuring the Loop Length*




> There is only one way to get an accurate loop measurement. And that is to get BellSouth telco to do it. This may well be easier said than done. If you are having problems, and a tech does come to your location, ask for this information. They have the right kind of tools to get a good idea of what it is really is.
> 
> You may also be able to bluff your way into the test. Here's how:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> MLT Loop Length Test
> 
> ...

----------


## Nefalim

ρε σεις ξεκολλατε λογικο ειναι να μην εχει η γραμμη σας την ονομαστικη ταχυτητα. εδω και LAN 10mbps και πιανει συνηθως τα 6~7mbps.

----------


## ngia

Πας εδώ http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php
και βάζεις την εξασθένηση και σου βγάζει την ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει ο βρόχος σου (θεωρητικά είναι 14dB/km εξασθένηση..σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα το μετράνε μάλλον).
Αυτό που θα ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερο όσο περισσότερες είναι οι παρεμβολές από άλλες adsl (οι γείτονες που βάζουν adsl μας επηρεάζουν αρνητικά με δύο τρόπους...έξω το adsl από τη γειτονιά μας)
Π.χ έβαλα 22db εξασθένηση που έχω και μου έδωσε 19.8Mbps, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το Modem μπορεί να κλειδώσει μέχρι 14.5Mbps

----------


## simfun

> Πας εδώ http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php
> και βάζεις την εξασθένηση και σου βγάζει την ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει ο βρόχος σου (θεωρητικά είναι 14dB/km εξασθένηση..σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα το μετράνε μάλλον).
> Αυτό που θα ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερο όσο περισσότερες είναι οι παρεμβολές από άλλες adsl (οι γείτονες που βάζουν adsl μας επηρεάζουν αρνητικά με δύο τρόπους...έξω το adsl από τη γειτονιά μας)
> Π.χ έβαλα 22db εξασθένηση που έχω και μου έδωσε 19.8Mbps, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το Modem μπορεί να κλειδώσει μέχρι 14.5Mbps


Attenuation (dB): downstream 16.5 upstream 3.9 μου δίνει ο USR 9108 ADSL2+ router. Αυτό τι δείχνει σε σχέση με την απόσταση από DSLAM και τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος καθώς και με την πραγματική ταχύτητα?

----------


## ngia

> Attenuation (dB): downstream 16.5 upstream 3.9 μου δίνει ο USR 9108 ADSL2+ router. Αυτό τι δείχνει σε σχέση με την απόσταση από DSLAM και τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος καθώς και με την πραγματική ταχύτητα?


21.5 θεωρητικά μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα κλειδώματος λαμβάνοντας υπόψη μόνο το καλώδιο (δε θα δεις ποτέ κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό)

Απόσταση θεωρητικά 21.5/14=1.5κμ

Εφικτή ταχύτητα δεν την ξέρουμε (γιατί δεν ξέρουμε παρεμβολές-θόρυβο), κάποια Modem κάνουν πραγματική μέτρηση και σου δίνουν μια εκτίμηση (όπως π.χ η fritzara), αλλά είναι λογικό να είναι κάμποσο μικρότερο, μιας και είσαι οριακά από πλευράς αποστάσεων (αν ίσουν 100μ ή 200 ή 500 δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, αν είσαι 1κμ και πας 1.2 1.3 κ.ο.κ αλλάζουν δραματικά τα πράγματα όπως φαίνεται από ένα παραπάνω σχήμα)

----------


## kakis

Tι είναι αυτά ρε!! Ντροπή!!! Εγώ έχω 0mbit με Vivodi τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες  ::   ::   ::  ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!!!  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

και ήθελα να πάρω κιόλας vivodi....

----------


## kakis

> Τη λήψη νέων προσωρινών μέτρων κατά του ΟΤΕ για θέματα Αδεσμοποίητης Πρόσβασης στον Τοπικό Βρόχο (ΑΠΤΒ) αποφάσισε χθες η ΕΕΤΤ κατόπιν εξέτασης καταγγελιών των εταιρειών TELLAS, TELEDOME, VIVODI και FORTHNET, για τη μη τήρηση από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ, των διαδικασιών που προβλέπονται στη νέα Προσφορά Αναφοράς για την παροχή ΑΠΤΒ, γνωστή και ως RUO. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την Απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να συμμορφωθεί με τις υποχρεώσεις Παροχής ΑΠΤΒ, όπως αυτές του επιβλήθηκαν με βάση το ισχύον RUO και ειδικότερα:
> 
> 1. Να αποκαταστήσει άμεσα και ουσιαστικά τις βλάβες των συνδρομητών της εταιρείας VIVODI έως τις 15 Ιουνίου 2007. 
> 
> 2. *Να ενεργοποιήσει τους μεριζόμενους και πλήρεις βρόχους που έχουν αιτηθεί καταναλωτές στην εταιρία VIVODI έως τις 15 Ιουνίου 2007. Επισημαίνεται ότι οι εν λόγω αιτήσεις εκκρεμούν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.*
> 
> 3. Να παραδώσει στις εταιρίες TELLAS, TELEDOME, VIVODI και FORTHNET 42.600 επιπλέον ζεύγη συνδετικού καλωδίου για την εξυπηρέτηση αιτημάτων τοπικού βρόχου των καταναλωτών μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου 2007.
> ...

----------


## The Undertaker

να παραγγείλω τώρα δηλαδή, για να προλάβω τις 15/6;

----------


## nmout

για να δουμε ποτε θα το ενεργοποιησουν και εδω
το 2006 ελεγαν τον 12/2006 τωρα λενε 15/6/2007
στις 16/6 θα λενε 12/2007

εαν κανετε αιτηση μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη θα εχετε και 1mb adsl και παγιο απο τον οτε

----------


## noisyjohn

Δηλαδή πότε ενεργοποιούνται τα 24 Mbps; Δεν έχω καταλάβει...
Το θέμα από πλευράς SNR / attenuation (για όσους είναι στο 2play) με βάζει σε σκέψεις ...  ::

----------


## nmout

> Δηλαδή πότε ενεργοποιούνται τα 24 Mbps;


βαζεις τον αριθμο τηλ. σου εδω και βλεπεις
http://adslwizard.forthnet.gr/

----------


## racer

Αρκετοι γνωρίζετε οτι έχω aDSL2+ στο Manchester εδώ και καιρό. Λόγω των αρχικών προβλημάτων της γραμμής που ενώ παραδόθηκε υεωριτηκά στην ώρα της έκανε περίπου ένα μήνα να ανάψει το λαμπάκι "sync" έκανα και κάποιες επιπλέον "ανασκαφές" σχετηκά με την λειτουργεία της τεχνολογείας.

Αρχικη ερώτιση, τελικά τι είναι το LLU?
Είναι το οτι το σήμα σου άπαξ και φτάσει στο τηλεφωνηκό κέντρο τηω περιοχής περνάει απο ένα μηχανιματάκι (κάτι σαν switch) το οποίο αντί να το στέλνει στο DSLAM του ΟΤΕ το στέλνει στό DSLAM άλλης ετερείας το οποίο βρήσκετε εκεί τριγύρο (είτε στο ίδιο κτήριο είτε σε κοντινό).

Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι 100% ευθύνη του παροχέα η ποιότητα της υπιρεσίας αλλα μέχρι εκεί ωασίζεστε και πάλι στον αγαπημένο μας ΟΤΕ  :: 


Τελικά τί ταχύτητες θα πιάνω?
Μένω στο κέντρο του Manchester και πολύ κοντα στο τηλεφωνηκό κέντρο τησ περιοχής. Εάν θυμάμε καλα τισ μετρήσεις που ήχα κάνει με το Google Maps μένω περίπου 400μ σε ευθύα γραμμή απο το κέντρο το οποίο υπολόγισα (δε θυμάμε πώς) οτι αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου 700μ καλώδιο. Το οτι μένω κεντρικά ειναι μάλον κακό γιατι προφανός τα καλώδια τα βάλανε πολύ παλια.

Την πρώτη μέρα που λειτούργισε η γραμμή συνδεότανε περίπου στα 18.7Mbps και η ταχύτητα download χρισιμοποιόντας 8 download threads απο διάφορα δοκιμαστηκά σίτες ήτανε περίπου 2.1MB/s. Με αρκετές δοκιμές και πειράματα αυτο το βελτίωσα στα 2.4MB/s αλλα η ονομαστική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης ήτανε μικρότερη απο 18Mbps. Μετά απο αρκετές μέρες παρατίρησα πάλι οτι η ταχύτητα ήτανε 2.1MB/s χωρίς να έχω αλάξει ρυθμησεις, άλαξε όμως ο θόρυβος στα κανάλια της γραμμής. Συμπέρασμα: vote for quality not quantity.

Μετά απο αρκετό καιρο έξω απο το σπίτι μου ξεκινήσανε κάποια έργα. Αυτο προκάλεσε κάποιο είδος περιοδικής παρεμβολής στο τηλεφωνηκό σήμα η οποία ήτανε τόσο δυνατή που την άκουγα ακόμα και με το αυτί μου όταν μίλαγα στο τηλέφωνο. Ενοείτε οτι όποτε ακουγότανε ο θόρυβος (κάθε 2-3 λεπτά) η γραμμή συνήθως έπευτε.

Αυτό με οδίγισε στο να ζιτήσω να γινει "cap" η γραμμή μου σε άλλη μικρότερη ταχύτητα και τελικά κατέλιξα να δουλεύω στα 2Mbps γιατι μόνο τότε ήτανε απολύτος σταθερη. Δούλευε αρκετα καλλά και στα 6 και στα 8 Mbps αλλα έπευτε 1-2 φορές την μέρα. Τον καιρο εκείνο παρατίρησα οτι στα 8Mbps έκανα ping το google σε 22msec ενώ στα 17Mbps το ping ήτανε 40-50msec. Έπίσης παρατίρησα οτι, αντίθετα με τα λεγόμενα του provider μου, το προτόκολο aDSL2+ είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό στις χαμηλές ταχύτητες (2-8Mbps) απο το παλιό aDSL. 

Τεληκά όταν τελίωσαν τα έργα την άφησα να δουλεύει στα 8Mbps μιας και πλέον δεν κάνω πολλά downloads αλλα με ενδιαφέρει περισότερο η άμεση απόκριση.

Εάν το θύμιθω θα post-αρω παραμέτρους λειτουργείας απο το modem για να έχετε για αναφορά εσείς εκεί στο ελλάντα.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Δηλαδή πότε ενεργοποιούνται τα 24 Mbps;
> 
> 
> βαζεις τον αριθμο τηλ. σου εδω και βλεπεις
> http://adslwizard.forthnet.gr/


και βέβαια τα έχεις μόνο αν τα υποστηρίζει ο βρόχος σου




> Απο εκεί και πέρα είναι 100% ευθύνη του παροχέα η ποιότητα της υπιρεσίας αλλα μέχρι εκεί ωασίζεστε και πάλι στον αγαπημένο μας ΟΤΕ


βασίζεται στην ποιότητα του καλωδίου του οποίου την συντήρηση έχει ο ΟΤΕ και τη χρήση του οποίου την έχει ο εναλλακτικός έναντι ενός αστείου ποσού




> Μένω στο κέντρο του Manchester... η οποία ήτανε τόσο δυνατή που την άκουγα ακόμα και με το αυτί μου όταν μίλαγα στο τηλέφωνο. Ενοείτε οτι όποτε ακουγότανε ο θόρυβος (κάθε 2-3 λεπτά) η γραμμή συνήθως έπευτε.


αμ ας πρόσεχες .. κιας έβαζες forthnet  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> Δηλαδή πότε ενεργοποιούνται τα 24 Mbps;
> 
> 
> βαζεις τον αριθμο τηλ. σου εδω και βλεπεις
> http://adslwizard.forthnet.gr/


στο σπίτι (Ηράκλειο) με υποστηρίζει...να πάρω 2 play (forthnet) ή 4play (vivodi);;;;
από την μία: 

```
Αρ. τηλεφώνου: 210 28χχχχχ   Είδος σύνδεσης: PSTN 
Κέντρο: ΝEΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (NIRA)
```

και απο την άλλη: 

```
Κάλυψη πρόσβασης DSL από τη Vivodi Telecom    
    
 Υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ADSL2+ πρόσβασης (Αστικό κέντρο : ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ) μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου της Vivodi Telecom
```

αν ισχύει το 15/6 δηλαδή...

----------


## tripkaos

καλα αμα ιδρωσει ο οτε εμενα "σπατς" (καφε χρωμα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Πας εδώ http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php
> και βάζεις την εξασθένηση και σου βγάζει την ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει ο βρόχος σου (θεωρητικά είναι 14dB/km εξασθένηση..σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα το μετράνε μάλλον).
> Αυτό που θα ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερο όσο περισσότερες είναι οι παρεμβολές από άλλες adsl (οι γείτονες που βάζουν adsl μας επηρεάζουν αρνητικά με δύο τρόπους...έξω το adsl από τη γειτονιά μας)
> Π.χ έβαλα 22db εξασθένηση που έχω και μου έδωσε 19.8Mbps, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το Modem μπορεί να κλειδώσει μέχρι 14.5Mbps


Από το FritzBox έχω:



```
Receive direction
Signal/Noise ratio  	dB  	22
Line attenuation 	   dB  	20

Send direction
Signal/Noise ratio  	dB  	 7
Line attenuation 	   dB 	 11
```

Ποιά τιμή βάζω στο http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php? (SNR ή Line attenuation, ποίο direction)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μέσω της κατακόρυφης γραμμής στην τιμή του attenuation, προκύπτουν στον y άξονα οι (θεωρητικές) τιμές για τη ταχύτητα της γραμμής βάσει τεχνολογίας ADSL.

8000Kb/s σε τεχνολογία ADSL
11614Kb/s σε τεχνολογία ADSL2
19821Kb/s σε τεχνολογία ADSL2+

----------


## nmout

κανεις γερμανομαθης η με fritz να μου πει αν θα βαλω εδω
http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php
40 η 31 η 12 η 10?

----------


## ngia

Βάζεις την εξασθένηση προς την receive κατεύθυνση.
Από το σχηματάκι φαίνεται ότι μπορείς να ανταλλάξεις ταχύτητα με σταθερότητα (κάτι που βλέπουμε και στα λινκ μας αν αυτά είναι οριακά).
Έτσι ένα κλείδωμα στα 21Mbps με οριακό σήμα, θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα πολλά corrected blocks (έγιναν λάθη αλλά ο κώδικας τα διόρθωσε), αρκετά non corrected (έγιναν πολλά λάθη που δεν μπορούν να διορθωθούν), ενώ σε περίπτωση που αλλάξουν έστω και οριακά τα χαρακτηριστικά του βρόχου (εξασθένηση και παρεμβολές) το modem σου θα κλειδώσει χαμηλότερα, κάνοντας μία διακοπή (reset).
Εναλλακτικά αν είχες τη δυνατότητα να κλειδώσεις το modem χαμηλότερα θα είχες μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο και άρα πιο σταθερή λειτουργία.

----------


## ngia

Στο σχήμα βλέπουμε ότι στην κατεύθυνση της λήψης μας έχουμε κλειδώσει στα 10Mbps, ενώ εφικτά είναι και τα 14.3Mbps.
H εξασθένηση του καλωδίου στη λήψη μας είναι 22dB, ενώ ο σηματοθορυβικός λόγος 14.
Στο πεδίο CPE, FEC βλέπουμε σε πόσα λαμβανόμενα block έχουν ανιχνευθεί και διορθωθεί λάθη. Επίσης στην κατεύθυνση εκπομπής μας βλέπουμε ότι έχουν συμβεί 30 αποσυγχρονισμοί

----------


## Vigor

Σε ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα που μας τα έκανες λίγο πιο κατανοητά.  ::

----------


## nmout

pstn εχετε?
μαλλον ειναι καλυτερα τα νουμερα με isdn

----------


## sotiris

Attainable data rate Kbit/s 4652 304 
ATM data rate Kbit/s 4347 270 
User data rate Kbit/s 3937 245 
Latency path fast fast 
Latency ms 0 0 
Frame Coding Rate Kbit/s 32 33 
FEC Coding Rate Kbit/s 0 0 
Trellis Coding Rate Kbit/s 452 72 
Negotiation adaptive adaptive 

Signal/Noise ratio dB 9 8 
Line attenuation dB 41 30

Νικήτα αυτά δείχνει το δικό μου fritz, σε σύνδεση 4/1
Η σελίδα βγάζει μέγιστο θεωρητικό τα 9mbps
Η απόσταση από το κέντρο είναι γύρω στα 3κμ και η γραμμή είναι isdn 
Τόσο μεγάλη απλοκλιση στις τιμές είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δηλαδή πότε ενεργοποιούνται τα 24 Mbps; Δεν έχω καταλάβει...


Χτες μίλαγα με forthnet για 2play.

Μου είπανε τα εξής:
1. Μέχρι τις 15/6 περίπου θα υποστηρίζει το 2play η περιοχή μου, μέχρι τότε 1-2 Mbps(σιγά μην προλάβουνε να μου το έχουνε φέρει μέχρι τότε). Μόλις είναι έτοιμοι θα έχω 10 Mbps μέχρι περίπου (15/6) και μέχρι το τέλος Ιουλίου θα έχει φτάσει στα 24Mbps. Όμως όπως όλοι ξέρουμε η τελική ταχύτητα εξαρτάται από:
α. Την απόσταση από το κέντρο.
β. Την ποιότητα των καλωδίων από εκεί που στο φέρνει ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τη συσκευή σου μέσα.
Η ISDN που έχω θα καταργηθεί μιας και δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμη, καθώς και δε μπορείς να έχεις static ip, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.


Βασικά παίζουνε ρόλο τα χιλιόμετρα των καλωδίων και η ποιότητα τους.
Μιας και μένω σε μονοκατοικία και η ΔΕΗ μας έχει υποχρεώσει να έχουμε στη μάντρα έξω στο δρόμο δικό της τσιμεντένιο κουτί, σκεφτόμουνα να βάλω το adsl modem εκεί ώστε να μην έχει να κάνει καθόλου με τη δική μου καλωδίωση η ταχύτητα. Το κουτί κλειδώνει με κλειδί κανονικά και από κει και προς το σπίτι να τρέξει ftp καλώδιο.

Θα είναι καλύτερα λέτε ή τσάμπα θα το κάνω αυτό?

----------


## noisyjohn

> .....s. Όμως όπως όλοι ξέρουμε η τελική ταχύτητα εξαρτάται από:
> α. Την απόσταση από το κέντρο.
> β. Την ποιότητα των καλωδίων από εκεί που στο φέρνει ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι τη συσκευή σου μέσα.
> Η ISDN που έχω θα καταργηθεί μιας και δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμη, καθώς και δε μπορείς να έχεις static ip, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν.
> 
> 
> Βασικά παίζουνε ρόλο τα χιλιόμετρα των καλωδίων και η ποιότητα τους.
> Μιας και μένω σε μονοκατοικία και η ΔΕΗ μας έχει υποχρεώσει να έχουμε στη μάντρα έξω στο δρόμο δικό της τσιμεντένιο κουτί, σκεφτόμουνα να βάλω το adsl modem εκεί ώστε να μην έχει να κάνει καθόλου με τη δική μου καλωδίωση η ταχύτητα. Το κουτί κλειδώνει με κλειδί κανονικά και από κει και προς το σπίτι να τρέξει ftp καλώδιο.
> 
> Θα είναι καλύτερα λέτε ή τσάμπα θα το κάνω αυτό?


Γιάννη,

1. θα κάνεις 1-2 ημέρες υπομονή για το τηλέφωνο. Η ενημέρωση στις βάσεις δεδομένων για την δρομολόγηση της τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι άμμεση οπότε πιθανόν κάποιοι να μη μπορούν να σε καλέσουν (κύρια από κινητά)

2. Επειδή ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα να περιμένεις μία χειροτέρευση στο SNR (5-6 dB) και στο loop attenuation. Γενικά αν τώρα έχεις π.χ. σύνδεση 2 Mbps / 256 θα πρέπει τα νούμερα να είναι από μετρία και πάνω για να δουλέψει στα 10 Mbps. Δες αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
3. Την τοποθέτηση στο κουτί της ΔΕΗ δεν την θεωρώ σημαντική αρκεί οι ματήσεις των καλωδίων να είναι καλές και να μην υπάρχει ίχνος οξείδωσης (εγώ έχω βάλει κόλληση). Δοκίμασα κάτι ανάλογο και δεν είδα διαφορά, μάλλον μπελάς είναι. αν αργότερα θές να βάλεις ένα καλό modem/router πώς θα γίνει η τοπολογία; θα πρέπει να βάλεις χωριστό Modem και router (για μέσα στο σπίτι) κάτι που θα στοιχίσει αρκετά.
4. μην βασιστείς στο USR της forthnet πάρε αργότερα κάτι καλύτερο. Κάνε αμέσως update στο firmware (το έχει η forthnet στην υποστήριξη --> modems)

----------


## JS

Εγώ πάλι μάλλον κάθομαι πάνω στο dslam  ::   ::   ::  

SNR (Up/Down) : 19/31
Line At (Up/Down): 3/12

 ::

----------


## nmout

> 1. Μέχρι τις 15/6 περίπου θα υποστηρίζει το 2play η περιοχή μου, μέχρι τότε 1-2 Mbps(σιγά μην προλάβουνε να μου το έχουνε φέρει μέχρι τότε).


ναι καλα 15/6 λενε και για θεσσαλονικη
ειναι μαγικη ημερομηνια, θα πατησουν το κουμπι τοτε
και θα βαλουν νεα ημερομηνια στο site τους 15/12/2007

----------


## ngia

> Attainable data rate Kbit/s 4652 304 
> User data rate Kbit/s 3937 245 
> Latency path fast fast 
> Latency ms 0 0 
> Signal/Noise ratio dB 9 8 
> Line attenuation dB 41 30
> 
> Νικήτα αυτά δείχνει το δικό μου fritz, σε σύνδεση 4/1
> Η σελίδα βγάζει μέγιστο θεωρητικό τα 9mbps
> ...


Όσο μεγαλώνει η απόσταση τόσο μεγαλύτερες αποκλίσεις λογικά παρατηρεί κανείς.
Αν βάλεις αντί για 41, 51db απόσβεση έχει αντί για 9Mbps, 5Mbps..δηλαδή είναι σαν να έχεις άλλα 10dB περισσότερο θόρυβο και παρεμβολές.
Σε 3κμ βρόχου είναι ευκολότερο να μαζεύει ο βρόχος σου παρεμβολές απο γειτονικά καλώδια.

Επίσης ο πάροχος έχει ρυθμίσει latency path = fast
Θα ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή latency path = interleaved διότι:

Τα δεδομένα τεμαχίζονται σε μπλοκ και μεταδίδονται έτσι ώστε τα διαδοχικά bit να μην είναι πλέον διαδοχικά.
Π.χ σαν ένα πίνακα 10x10 να μεταδίδεις τα bit με σειρά 1,11,21,..90,2,12,22..
Με τον τρόπο αυτό - σκορπίζοντας την πληροφορία στο χρόνο, και επειδή ριπές θορύβου θα χτυπήσουν γειτονικά bits, ο κώδικας διόρθωσης λαθών ια είναι πιο αποτελεσματικός στον να διορθώσει τα λάθη.
Το αντίτιμο που πληρώνεις είναι μερικά ms (10) μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση (αφού χρειάζεται να αποθηκεύσεις κάποια δεδομένα προκειμένου να τα τεμαχίσεις στη συνέχεια).

----------


## ngia

> 4. μην βασιστείς στο USR της forthnet πάρε αργότερα κάτι καλύτερο. Κάνε αμέσως update στο firmware (το έχει η forthnet στην υποστήριξη --> modems)


γιατί?
αξιοπρεπές μου φάνηκε... 




> 3. Την τοποθέτηση στο κουτί της ΔΕΗ δεν την θεωρώ σημαντική αρκεί οι ματήσεις των καλωδίων να είναι καλές και να μην υπάρχει ίχνος οξείδωσης (εγώ έχω βάλει κόλληση). Δοκίμασα κάτι ανάλογο και δεν είδα διαφορά,


μπορεί να μαζεύεις και περισσότερο θόρυβο κιόλας μέσα στο κουτί...

----------


## ALTAiR

> μπορεί να μαζεύεις και περισσότερο θόρυβο κιόλας μέσα στο κουτί...



Λόγω του ρολογιού της ΔΕΗ? Αυτό είναι το μόνο αρνητικό που σκεφτόμουνα μιας και δε θα χρησιμοποιούσα το wifi της συσκευής.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> μπορεί να μαζεύεις και περισσότερο θόρυβο κιόλας μέσα στο κουτί...
> 
> 
> 
> Λόγω του ρολογιού της ΔΕΗ? Αυτό είναι το μόνο αρνητικό που σκεφτόμουνα μιας και δε θα χρησιμοποιούσα το wifi της συσκευής.


λόγω της γειτνίασης με καλώδια ισχυρών ρευμάτων τα οποία μεταφέρουν και κρουστικά ρεύματα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


ΟΚ το πήρα το μήνυμα, ξέρουμε κανα πιο καλό καλώδιο από το FTP cat5e μονόκλωνο για να κάνω bypass την παλιά γραμμή που ταξιδεύει μαζί με την παροχή του ρεύματος από το κουτί της ΔΕΗ στον πίνακα του σπιτιού?
Ο Στέλιος(wireless surfer) είχε φέρει ένα καλό στο χαμόγελο του παιδιού στα Μελίσσια με αντοχή στις εξωτερικές συνθήκες κλπ ένα μωβ αν θυμάμαι καλά ήτανε και έμοιαζε με σιλικονούχο νομίζω εξωτερικά... Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω κάτι παρόμοιο; δεν έχω βρει πουθενά.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> 4. μην βασιστείς στο USR της forthnet πάρε αργότερα κάτι καλύτερο. Κάνε αμέσως update στο firmware (το έχει η forthnet στην υποστήριξη --> modems)
> 
> 
> γιατί?
> αξιοπρεπές μου φάνηκε...


Αξιοπρεπές είναι, και με αρκετές ρυθμίσεις
Αυτό που είδα σε μένα είναι οτι αργεί αρκετά να κάνει reconnect και να πάρει ip ενώ είχα αρκετά disconnect (φταίει η γραμμή; )
Με Vigor2800 η βελτίωση είναι παραπάνω από αισθητή (δεν είναι μέτρο σύγκρισης βέβαια, κάνει 250 ευρώ)
Είναι θέμα του τι θέλει ο καθένας, άρα η παρατήρησή μου είναι άστοχη

----------


## JS

> έρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω κάτι παρόμοιο; δεν έχω βρει πουθενά.


ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ στην Ομόνοια, απέναντι απο το Μινιόν.
Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα πορτοκαλί, αλλά ετοιμάσου για αρκετά έξοδα  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> ......
> ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ στην Ομόνοια, απέναντι απο το Μινιόν.
> Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα πορτοκαλί, αλλά ετοιμάσου για αρκετά έξοδα


ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ!;;;;;; αυτό το φαρμακείο;  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> ......
> ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ στην Ομόνοια, απέναντι απο το Μινιόν.
> Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα πάρει ένα πορτοκαλί, αλλά ετοιμάσου για αρκετά έξοδα 
> 
> 
> ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ!;;;;;; αυτό το φαρμακείο;




 ::  
Και τί φαρμακείο?!! Από τα μεγάλα παρακαλώ....  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Φαρμακείο ξεφαρμακείο, αν δεν προτείνετε και καναν άλλον  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Η αρχική ιδέα ήταν να μη χρειάζεται καθόλου φίλτρα, προκειμένου να μηδενιστούν τα έξοδα εγκατάστασης και να απλοποιηθεί η όλη διαδικασία, έστω και αν δεν είχαμε την τέλεια τεχνικά λύση.
Έτσι απλά θα χρειαζόταν να βάλουμε το modem με μία πρίζα τηλεφώνου και όσα τηλέφωνα θέλαμε σε υπόλοιπες.
Στην πράξη όμως αποδείχθηκε σημαντικότερο να έχουμε καλύτερες τεχνικές λύσεις (adsl2, adsl2+) έστω και αν ήταν πιο δύσκολο να εφαρμοστούν.

(τα φίλτρα ως γνωστόν παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο όπου μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς...
π.χ επιλεκτικά φίλτρα ακοής ή ολοδιαβατό φίλτρο ανάμεσα στα δύο ώτα, τα οποία και εγγυώνται την απόρριψη της άχρηστης πληροφορίας η οποία θα μπορούσε διαφορετικά να αλλοιώσει το σηματοθορυβικό λόγο) 

Ένα παράδειγμα προκειμένου να γλυτώσουμε μερικά τηλεφωνήματα στα άμοιρα call center:
 ::  Στο σχήμα 10a βλέπουμε μια γραμμή να κλειδώνει στα 10Mbps άνετα, ενώ έχει περιθώριο μέχρι 17Mbps. Παρατηρούμε τα SNR 16 και 18dB κάτι που εγγυάται σταθερή λειτουργία γραμμής.
Ταυτόχρονα στο σχήμα 10b όπου φωτογραφίζουμε το φάσμα στη γραμμή παρατηρούμε υψηλά SNR σε όλες τις περιοχές συχνοτήτων (είναι adsl2+ οπότε φτάνουμε μέχρι τα 2.2MHz)
Επακόλουθο του υψηλού SNR είναι ότι η κάθε μία από τις φέρουσες (512) διαμορφώνεται με αποτελεσματικό τρόπο φέροντας μέχρι και 10bits/Hz.
Μάλιστα ενώ θεωρητικά σε 22dB απώλεια βρόχου έχουμε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 19.8Mbps, το modem δίνει 17Mbps κάτι που είναι άκρως ικανοποιητικό.

 ::  Αντίθετα στο σχήμα 5a το modem κλειδώνει οριακά στα 4.9Mbps με ένα πενιχρό περιθώριο. Παρατηρούμε ότι οι απώλειες στο βρόχο δεν έχουν αλλάξει (λογικό), όμως έχει αλλάξει σημαντικό το SNR.
Ταυτόχρονα στο 5b παρατηρούμε ότι δεν μπόρεσε να κλειδώσει σε adsl2, ενώ οι διαμορφώσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι λιγότερο αποτελεσματικές και μάλιστα όσο μεγαλώνει η συχνότητα γίνονται περισσότερο μη αποδοτικές.

(Σε αναλογία έχουμε δύο λινκ με την ίδια λήψη αλλά με διαφορετικό επίπεδο θορύβου, με αποτέλεσμα το ένα να κλειδώνει ψηλά και σταθερά και το άλλο να κλειδώνει χαμηλά και οριακά.)

Η μόνη διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι ότι στη μία έχουμε πετάξει 3 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές διαφόρων ειδών σε διαφορετικές πρίζες, ενώ φίλτρο - splitter έχουμε μόνο στο Modem, ενώ στην άλλη έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει φίλτρα σε κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή που έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει.
Ιδανικά κάθε κλωνάρι τηλεφωνικού καλωδίου που δεν τερματίζει σε τηλέφωνο θα έπρεπε από την αρχή του να απομακρύνεται ώστε να αποφεύγουμε ανακλάσεις στο καλώδιο και χωρητική φόρτιση της γραμμής.

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Όπως τελευταία ζητάει και η Wikipedia, θα ήταν καλό να μας έγραφες τις πηγές σου...

----------


## kakalos

> Φαρμακείο ξεφαρμακείο, αν δεν προτείνετε και καναν άλλον


Για δοκίμασε ΔΗΜΟΥΛΑ στη λένορμαν νομίζω!Εγώ που δούλευα σε μια εταιρία απο εκεί αγοράζαμε συχνά!Και το καλώδιο που λές με το μώβ χρωματάκι λέγεται LSZH(low smoke zero hallogen) και είναι ψιλοάκαυστο!Εγώ τέτοιο έχω απο την ταράτσα στο σπιτι,και το ίδιο σε utp απο το σπίτι στο γκαράζ μέσω υδρορροής!  ::   ::   :: !Δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό η μόνωση του....

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Όπως τελευταία ζητάει και η Wikipedia, θα ήταν καλό να μας έγραφες τις πηγές σου...


 screenshots είναι και σχολιασμός...

----------


## ALTAiR

@ kakalos
Thanx, τον έχω υπ' όψιν μου.


@ngia
Δηλαδή οι τηλ συσκευές με φίλτρα στην ίδια εγκατάσταση με το dsl modem κάνουνε κακό??? ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά?

----------


## noisyjohn

> ....
> @ngia
> Δηλαδή οι τηλ συσκευές με φίλτρα στην ίδια εγκατάσταση με το dsl modem κάνουνε κακό??? ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά?


Να κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση;
Καλό
1. σε κάθε τηλεφ. συσκευή --> φίλτρο και σε κάποια μπρίζα ---> splitter + modem;
2. splitter από την αρχή και 2 γραμμές χωριστά;

και κακό; (φίλτρα στις τηλεφ. συσκευές έτσι κι αλλιώς θα μπουν αν θέλουμε να έχουμε τηλέφωνο)

----------


## Danimoth

Μεγάλη φούσκα πάντως αυτή η προσφορά. Οι ποιότητα των γραμμών στην ελλάδα είναι τραγικά χαμηλή και έτσι τα 24Mbps πολύ λίγοι θα τα πιάσουν. Και η εταιρεία είναι καλύμενη, αφού "η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου".

----------


## nmout

η forthnet to 15/6 το εκανε 22/6 εδω
εκει το αλλαξανε?

----------


## ALTAiR

> η forthnet to 15/6 το εκανε 22/6 εδω
> εκει το αλλαξανε?


Εδώ βριλήσσια όχι, τελ. ενημέρωση σήμερα 14/6.

----------


## noisyjohn

http://www.forthnet.gr
Service Unavailable (για Θησείο; ή γενικά; όλα να τα περιμένεις...)

Θα έχουν πρόβλημα με το routing... LOL!!!!!!!
*EDIT*


```
www.network-tools.com
Hop	(ms)	(ms)	(ms)		IP Address	Host name
1	1	0	0		66.98.244.1	gphou-66-98-244-1.ev1servers.net
2	1	1	0		66.98.241.16	gphou-66-98-241-16.ev1servers.net
3	8	8	0		66.98.240.4	gphou-66-98-240-4.ev1servers.net
4	2	2	1		129.250.10.105	ge-1-12.r03.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
5	2	2	1		129.250.2.228	xe-0-1-0.r20.hstntx01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
6	7	7	10		129.250.4.70	p64-1-3-0.r20.dllstx09.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
7	37	36	36		129.250.4.143	p64-0-0-0.r21.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
8	36	37	36		129.250.2.177	xe-2-1.r02.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
9	36	36	36		129.250.11.242	ge-0.telecom-italia.miamfl02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net
10	Timed out	Timed out	211		213.144.181.1	pal9-pal7-racc1.pal.seabone.net
11	189	190	190		213.144.181.50	customer-side-forthnet-1-gr-pal9.pal.seabone.net
12	190	189	205		194.219.227.98	core-ath-01.forthnet.gr
13	191	190	191		194.219.227.205	serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr
14	190	190	190		193.92.150.50	www.forthnet.gr
```

είπα και εγώ .. they are alive !!!  ::   ::

----------


## dalton

με 500 μετρα αποσταση απο το κεντρο του οτε και 30 μετρα απο το καφαο και καλη ποιοτητα χαλκου τι ταχυτητες μπορω να πιασω με adsl2?

----------


## noisyjohn

> με 500 μετρα αποσταση απο το κεντρο του οτε και 30 μετρα απο το καφαο και καλη ποιοτητα χαλκου τι ταχυτητες μπορω να πιασω με adsl2?


υπολόγιζε loop atennuation 10-11 dB ή καλύτερο (ελπίζοντας)

οπότε



> Πας εδώ http://whatismyspeed.interwebit.com/demo/index.php
> και βάζεις την εξασθένηση και σου βγάζει την ταχύτητα που υποστηρίζει ο βρόχος σου (θεωρητικά είναι 14dB/km εξασθένηση..σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα το μετράνε μάλλον).
> Αυτό που θα ισχύει στην πραγματικότητα θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερο όσο περισσότερες είναι οι παρεμβολές από άλλες adsl (οι γείτονες που βάζουν adsl μας επηρεάζουν αρνητικά με δύο τρόπους...έξω το adsl από τη γειτονιά μας)
> Π.χ έβαλα 22db εξασθένηση που έχω και μου έδωσε 19.8Mbps, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το Modem μπορεί να κλειδώσει μέχρι 14.5Mbps

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ....
> @ngia
> Δηλαδή οι τηλ συσκευές με φίλτρα στην ίδια εγκατάσταση με το dsl modem κάνουνε κακό??? ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά?
> 
> 
> Να κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση;
> Καλό
> ...


Το έγραψα με ανάποδη σειρά..χωρίς φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνα κλείδωνε στα 5, με φίλτρα στα 17.
Ιδανικά θα θέλαμε splitter στην αρχή και δύο γραμμές μετά, στη μία το modem, στην άλλη όλα τα τηλέφωνα. Έτσι το modem θα "έβλεπε" μόνο μία ευθεία από το σπίτι μέχρι το κέντρο. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι πιο δύσκολο να γίνει γιατί πρέπει να επέμβουμε στην καλωδίωση.
Έτσι πιο απλό αλλά και λειτουργικό είναι κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή και φίλτρο και splitter στο modem. Το modem "βλέπει" σε αυτή την περίπτωση εκτός της γραμμής με το κέντρο και κομμάτια καλώδιο πάνω στη γραμμή, τα οποία συνεισφέρουν σε ανακλάσεις και χωρητικότητα στη γραμμή.

----------


## thalexan

> Η Forthnet, προσφέρει broadband Internet έως τα 24Mbps


Όταν στα διαφημιστικά λένε "έως ΧΧMbps" δε μπορείς να τους κατηγορήσεις για απάτη...

Θα μου πεις βέβαια ότι σε ένα τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο ποτέ δεν έπαρκούν οι πόροι για όλους, αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να είχαμε το ποσοστό του χρόνου στο οποίο πιάνεις τα ΧΧ Mbps.

----------


## ALTAiR

Κέντρο: ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ (PENT)

Επωφεληθείτε από τις απίθανες προσφορές στις υπηρεσίες Broadband της Forthnet και κερδίστε ταχύτητα, δωρεάν μήνες συνδρομής και ασυναγώνιστες τιμές. Επιλέξτε τώρα Forthnet 2play και συνδεθείτε άμεσα χωρίς κόπο και καθυστερήσεις.

Πρόσβαση μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου Forthnet:
Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη κάλυψη. 
Tελευταία ενημέρωση:14/06/2007 



Πιστοί στο ραντεβού τους! Να το δούμε και στην πράξη...

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω εχω βαλει ΟΝ.
Το μοντεμ μου κλειδωσε την πρωτη μερα στα 17800 μιας και ειμαι μολις 600μ απο το κεντρο ΟΤΕ ΑΓ.Γεωργιος και τωρα με εχουνε κατεβασει στα 10100/1118 και παιζει πολυ καλα χωρις διακοπες και αλλα παραπονα που βλεπω σε αλλα site.

Πιστευω οτι θα κανει την αλλαγη και η ΟΝ απο 10 -> 24 και θα μπορεσουμε να επωφεληθουμε και εμεις λιγακι παραπανω bandwidth.

Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## ALTAiR

Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής:
Σε μία περιοχή έχουμε φερέσυχνα ΟΤΕ και κάποιος για να είχε internet μεγαλύτερο από 9200 είχε βάλει ISDN. Καλύπτεται πλέον από ιδιόκτητο δίkτυο forthnet η περιοχή. Όμως αυτός που έχει φερέσυχνη γραμμή? Καλύπτετται αυτός? Ο χάρτης κάλυψης της forthet δείχνει ότι ναι έχεις κάλυψη(δοκίμασα φερέσυχνο νούμερο). Στην πραγματικότητα όμως έχει η περιοχή και το συγκεκριμένο κέντρο γενικότερα, όχι όμως η συγκεκριμένη φερέσυχνη γραμμή.Εκεί για να έχεις aDSL πρέπει να γίνουνε μια σειρά εργασιών. Και καλά ο ΟΤΕ, πες πως θα το κάνει κάποια στιγμή. Οι εναλλακτικοί που δείχνουνε ότι τον καλύπτει το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο τους θα περιμένουνε τον ΟΤΕ ή θα τραβήξουνε νέα γραμμή δική τους μέχρι το σπίτι του? Νομίζω το πρώτο. Αν καποιος γνωρίζει τι γίνεται με τα φερέσυχνα ας μας πει, αλλιώς κρατάτε πισινή για την κάλυψη ορισμένων γραμμών.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## ALTAiR

Εμένα η πληροφορία ήτανε ότι δε μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει κανείς εναλλακτικός τα φερέσυχνα.
Πρέπει να βάλει ISDN πρώτα και μετά να το αντικαταστήσει με εναλλακτικό φορέα. Forthnet Vivodi Hol Κλπ δεν περνάνε νέες γραμμές πουθενά. Είναι γραμμές που τις έχει περάσει ο ΟΤΕ και αυτός είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί ν τις αλλάξει. Τι θα κάνει πχ η forthnet; θα καταργήσει τα φερέσυχνα(ιδιοκτησία ΟΤΕ) και θα περάσει νέα σύρματα(Bypass)? Δεν έχω δει κάπου να σκάβει κάτι συνεργείο της Forthnet.

ΤΠ 
σήμερα έδωσα και εγώ την παραγγελία μου για 2play.
Να δούμε, αντί ΟΤΕ, ποτέ πια...
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε θα μου λείψει. Άσε που πριν 2 μήνες ήθελα να τον καταργήσω εντελώς και να κάνω ένα επαγγελματικό πακέτο κινητής τηλεφωνίας και να έβαζα ένα premicell στο σπίτι, μιας και τα περισσότερα τηλέφωνα είναι μεταξύ εμού, γυναίκας μου και σπιτιού και κόλλησα στη μάρκα του σταθερου κινητού...

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## gvaf

Όσοι έχουν forthnet και αν ξέρουν , έχουν κλειστές τις διάφορες πόρτες τους και μόνο με αίτηση στις ανοίγουν (βλέπε ΟΝ) ?

----------


## trendy

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## gvaf

Είναι σημαντικό να έχεις τον πλήρη έλεγχο του router σου .

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## noisyjohn

> ...Εμένα με έχουν βρεί οι εξής 3 spammers μέσα σε 3 χρόνια (εννοείται ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ το e-mail παρά μόνο προς τη forthnet):
> 
> [email protected] - [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ βέβαια από την ποτενετ... Εκεί μου φαίνεται ότι πουλάνε τα email από μέσα...
> c


1. Μόνο τρείς; τυχερός είσαι .. 
2. ποτενετ: γιατί δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση;

----------


## noisyjohn

> ...
> Ιδανικά θα θέλαμε splitter στην αρχή και δύο γραμμές μετά, στη μία το modem, στην άλλη όλα τα τηλέφωνα. Έτσι το modem θα "έβλεπε" μόνο μία ευθεία από το σπίτι μέχρι το κέντρο. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι πιο δύσκολο να γίνει γιατί πρέπει να επέμβουμε στην καλωδίωση.


Μιά και είχα ήδη 2 γραμμές από την προηγούμενη ISDN το εφάρμοσα. Το SNR πήγε από 17.5-18 στα 21.5 - 22. Σωστός!
Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σημαντικό σε μία πολύ μέτρια σύνδεση με SNR 11 -12 dB.

----------


## Cha0s

> Όσοι έχουν forthnet και αν ξέρουν , έχουν κλειστές τις διάφορες πόρτες τους και μόνο με αίτηση στις ανοίγουν (βλέπε ΟΝ) ?


Η Forthnet δεν κόβει τίποτα στο backbone της.

Είναι όλα ανοιχτά για όλους να κάνουν ότι τους βολεύει.

----------


## ngia

μόλις ξεκλείδωσαν την γραμμή μου όπως είχαν πει ότι θα κάνουν από 1/7 .. δυστυχώς κλειδώνω μόλις 16.5Mbps  ::  λόγω βρόχου. Ταχύτητα κοντά στα 1.3ΜB/s μέσα και έξω

----------


## jamesbond

Upstream


509 (Kbps.)

Downstream


21405 (Kbps.)

----------


## sotiris

Καλά πάνω στο dslam μένεις?
Απίστευτο!!

----------


## jamesbond

κάτω απο το σπίτι μου είναι ακριβώς

----------


## slapper

> κάτω απο το σπίτι μου είναι ακριβώς


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Winner

```
Upstream
	

509 (Kbps.)

Downstream
	

19018 (Kbps.)
```

500μ από το κέντρο.

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν έδωσαν 1mbps upload.  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Και εγώ μόλις το τσέκαρα:



```
Stream Type Actual Data Rate
Upstream        509 (Kbps.)
Downstream    17109 (Kbps.)
```

Αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω δει διαφορά στην ταχύτητα:


```
TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
30/06/2007 00:28:57
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 424.66Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 4.87Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

----------


## ta03

Εμενα τωρα κλειδωνει στα 17.7Mbps .

----------


## dimitriss

κανείς που να έχει forthnet στο Περιστέρι και να έχει γίνει η αλλαγή? εμένα συνεχίζει να κλειδώνει στα 9800

----------


## climber

# Data Rate:

Stream Type


Actual Data Rate

Upstream 509 (Kbps.)

Downstream 20769 (Kbps.)


# Operation Data / Defect Indication:[/b]

Operation Data


Upstream Noise Margin 13 dB Attenuation 12 dB

Downstream Noise Margin 7 dB Attenuation 13 dB


 ::

----------


## jpeppas

Δοκιμάζοντας το http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/ μου έβγαλε:



```
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 427.87Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.08Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
```

Αν ανοίξεις το details όμως είδα κάτι περίεργο:
The transmit buffer (170.0 KByte) limits the application to 17.89 Mbps
Your receive buffer (63.0 KByte) limits the application to 6.71 Mbps
*The network based flow control limits the application to 6.84 Mbps*

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι παρόλο λοιπόν που ο router συγχρονίζει στα 17Mbps, η Forthnet το κόβει στα 5-6Mbps? ή άσχετο?

----------


## sokratisg

> Δοκιμάζοντας το http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/ μου έβγαλε:
> ................


Κάτι μου λέει ότι ετοιμάζουν καινούριο και πολύ πιο ανανεωμένο speedtest....  ::  

Οπότε αναμονή.  ::

----------


## ulysses

οσα speedtest και να βγαλουν , nothing beats a good old ftp  :: 

εν ολιγεις , απορω γιατη δεν κανετε μετρησεις απο ftp (πολητεχνειο ας πουμε)  ::

----------


## jpeppas

από ftp.ntua.gr μέσο όρο 680ΚB/sec -> 5440Kbpps  ::  

μία από τα ίδια δηλαδή

----------


## sokratisg

> εν ολιγεις , απορω γιατη δεν κανετε μετρησεις απο ftp (πολητεχνειο ας πουμε)


Είναι Πολυτεχνείο. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> οσα speedtest και να βγαλουν , nothing beats a good old ftp 
> 
> εν ολιγεις , απορω γιατη δεν κανετε μετρησεις απο ftp (πολητεχνειο ας πουμε)


Γιατί από τον ISP μέχρι το Πολυτεχνείο παρεμβάλεται ο ΑΙΧ (αν ο ISP έχει Peering Agreement με το ΕΔΕΤ - δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν υπάρχει peering agreement με το ΕΔΕΤ ή μόνο με τους άλλους ιδιωτικούς ISPs  ::  ), και τώρα με τέτοιες γραμμές γεμίζει για πλάκα το backbone με AIX...άρα δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της γραμμής σου το τι θα πιάσεις 'έξω' από τον ISP σου.

----------


## koum6984

Downstream Rate: 762 Kbps 
Upstream Rate: 192 Kbps
σας εχω ολους για πλακα 768 συνδεση και δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα.
εαν εχει κανενας isdn ή pstn να βγει να κοντραριστουμε
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Downstream Rate: 762 Kbps 
> Upstream Rate: 192 Kbps
> σας εχω ολους για πλακα 768 συνδεση και δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα.
> εαν εχει κανενας isdn ή pstn να βγει να κοντραριστουμε






> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 67.55Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 62.35kb/s


σε 'χω ρε  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τι ειν'τούτο ρε? ISDN 64?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τι ειν'τούτο ρε? ISDN 64?


οχι πεζουμε δηλαδη  ::

----------


## batman_9697

σήμερα θα κάνουν την μετάβαση απο οτε σε forthnet...
άντε να δούμε...
το πρήβλημα θα είναι αυριο πιστεύω!!!!(awmn-internet)

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> Downstream Rate: 762 Kbps 
> Upstream Rate: 192 Kbps
> σας εχω ολους για πλακα 768 συνδεση και δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα.
> εαν εχει κανενας isdn ή pstn να βγει να κοντραριστουμε
>         
> 
> 
> ...


με 'σταξες κανονικα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Γιατί από τον ISP μέχρι το Πολυτεχνείο παρεμβάλεται ο ΑΙΧ (αν ο ISP έχει Peering Agreement με το ΕΔΕΤ - δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν υπάρχει peering agreement με το ΕΔΕΤ ή μόνο με τους άλλους ιδιωτικούς ISPs  ), και τώρα με τέτοιες γραμμές γεμίζει για πλάκα το backbone με AIX...άρα δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της γραμμής σου το τι θα πιάσεις 'έξω' από τον ISP σου.


Προφανώς και *όλοι* έχουν από το ΕΔΕΤ.
Το ΕΔΕΤ α) *λειτουργεί* το AIX. Εκτός από το ηθικό, υπάρχει και το τεχνικό, πως περιμένεις από τους τεχνικούς να κάνουν debug προβλήματα όταν δεν περνάνε σε αυτό το δίκτυο; β) εξυπηρετεί όλη την Πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα (όλα τα Πανεπιστήμια, όλα τα σχολεία, ΔΙΟΔΟΣ, Υπουργεία, Βουλή κ.τλ.) γ) το κυριότερο, δεν ζητάει λεφτά  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks δεν γνώριζα τι παίζει ακριβώς  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> εαν εχει κανενας isdn ή pstn να βγει να κοντραριστουμε


Κάτσε καλά γιατί το serial 56k modem το έχω εδώ δίπλα μου και κάθεται....  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Downstream Rate: 762 Kbps 
> Upstream Rate: 192 Kbps
> σας εχω ολους για πλακα 768 συνδεση και δεν την αλλαζω με τιποτα.
> εαν εχει κανενας isdn ή pstn να βγει να κοντραριστουμε


Νομίζω ότι σε έχω:



```
Line rate - upstream:  	224 Kbps
Line rate - downstream: 	832 Kbps
```

 ::

----------


## nmout

τα τηλεφωνα στο 2play forthnet γινονται μεσω voip?
δηλαδη δινουν fritz?
η ειναι κανονικα τα τηλεφωνηματα?

----------


## psp104

Κανονικά είναι φίλε μου.  ::

----------


## sotiris

καλή χρυσή και άγια η forthnet, αλλά προσωπικά προσπαθούσα 2 μέρες, από 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα, ανά 10λεπτά τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα πωλήσεων.....δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον...αυτό εμένα με έκανε να επιλέξω άλλον isp.

μιλάμε για το τμήμα πωλήσεων πάντα, που θεωρητικά έχει λιγότερη κίνηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα....δηλ, εάν σου τύχει κάτι τι θα κάνεις?...

----------


## Cha0s

> μιλάμε για το τμήμα πωλήσεων πάντα, που θεωρητικά έχει λιγότερη κίνηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα....δηλ, εάν σου τύχει κάτι τι θα κάνεις?...


Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι τόσο κωλόφαρδος, αλλά στα όσα χρόνια έχω Forthnet δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ κάτι  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> μιλάμε για το τμήμα πωλήσεων πάντα, που θεωρητικά έχει λιγότερη κίνηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα....δηλ, εάν σου τύχει κάτι τι θα κάνεις?...
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι τόσο κωλόφαρδος, αλλά στα όσα χρόνια έχω Forthnet δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ κάτι


αμα χρειαστεις κατι εχεις το msn  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για DSL μιλάω.

Για το Datacenter σας ζαλίζω msn και mail  ::   ::

----------


## nmout

> προσπαθούσα 2 μέρες, από 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα, ανά 10λεπτά τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα πωλήσεων.....δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον....


απαντανε στο 16ο λεπτο

----------


## NetTraptor

> γ) το κυριότερο, δεν ζητάει λεφτά


Ναι καλά για την ψύχη της μάνας του...  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> προσπαθούσα 2 μέρες, από 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα, ανά 10λεπτά τηλέφωνο στο τμήμα πωλήσεων.....δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον....
> 
> 
> απαντανε στο 16ο λεπτο


Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει αλλάξει κάτι,αλλά μετά τις αρχικές μλκς με τα ηχογραφημένα, πετάει την κλήση εκτός....δεν σου δίνει καν την δυνατότητα να μείνεις στην αναμονή (πληρώνοντας φυσικά), δοκίμασα και στο 9559000 (εάν θυμάμαι καλά), και εκεί το ίδιο χάλι.....
....μετά πηρα ένα φίλο μου μεταπωλητή της Forthnet και μου έδωσε ένα άλλο νούμερο που έχουν οι εμπορικά συνεργαζομένοι με την εταιρία....και εκεί τα ίδια....

μιλάμε είναι ότι πιο αισχρό έχω συναντήσει τόσα χρόνια στο χώρο....ελεεινό after sale και τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης...δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει να ενημερώσω κάποια αρμόδια αρχή σχετικά με το θέμα....φαντάσου να είσαι σε full llu δηλαδή να έχει συμβεί κάτι και να τηλεφωνάς από κινητό...κόλαση...

----------


## psp104

Μου έχει συμβεί αρκετές φορές αυτό που αναφέρεις,όπως επίσης να συνδέομαι και να μπαίνω στο καπάκι αναμονή!Ειδικά στις πωλήσεις είναι απίστευτοι..στο τεχνικό τμήμα δεν καθυστερώ τόσο!

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
>  γ) το κυριότερο, δεν ζητάει λεφτά 
> 
> 
> Ναι καλά για την ψύχη της μάνας του...


Τι εννοείς ή υποννοείς ακριβώς;
Ας μην πετάμε ό,τι να ναι χωρίς να τα τεκμηριώνουμε, δεν νομίζεις;

----------


## trendy

Τα πανεπιστήμια, σχολεία, υπουργεία κλπ που παίρνουν internet από το ΕΔΕΤ δεν πληρώνουν κάτι στο ίδιο το ΕΔΕΤ, πληρώνουν δυστυχώς τη μισθωμένη γραμμή στον πΟΤΕ. Και στις χωρητικότητες που παίρνουν είναι αρκετά τα λεφτά.

----------


## sokratisg

> Για το Datacenter σας ζαλίζω msn και mail


Που να βρει χρόνο ο πάρταλος με τόσο abuse που του στέλνω κάθε μέρα;  ::   ::  

Πέραν της πλάκας πάντως, έχω ακούσει και εγώ από πολύ κόσμο δυσαρέσκεια για την ταχύτητα εξυπηρέτησης της forthnet.

Κρίμας γιατί ειλικρινά είναι από τα πιο καλά πακέτα 2play της αγοράς.

----------


## ted007

04/07/2007 22:06:00
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 439.44Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 9.70Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test
04/07/2007 22:06:25
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 439.44Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 9.86Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

δεν ειναι στο σπιτι μου βεβαια ...αλλα για να γινει ετσι αυτη η γραμμη, εφαγα στο τηλεφωνο πολλες ωρες σε "συννενοηση" (LOL) με το τμημα βλαβων της 4νετ. 
Βεβαια η λυση βρεθηκε σε 1 μερα μονο με ενα τηλ ασχετο....ακομα ομως βλεπω ειναι 10Μbit...να δουμε ποτε θα φτασει αυτα που συγχρονιζει το modem. 

Αισχρο AfterSales...τουλαχιστον να ηταν τσαμπα η κληση...ενα 80011χχχχχ πχ. και οχι 80111χχχχχ grrrr

----------


## JS

Εμένα πάντως, "συμπτωματικά", 7 μέρες μετά την πρόθεση της καταγγελίας της σύμβασης μιας και ανέμενα 25 μέρες για να "επεξεργαστούν την αίτηση" και 2 μέρες μετά την επικοινωνία με την EETT για τον ίδιο λόγο η αίτηση απεστάλη στον ΟΤΕ.
Τέτοιο νταβατζιλίκι πρώτη φορά βλέπω. Να προπληρώνεις 6 μήνες και να περιμένεις ένα μήνα για να στείλουν την αίτησή σου. Απαράδεκτο.
Τουλάχιστον την αίτηση στην tellas για το zisto την διέκοπα όποτε μου κάπνιζε μιας και δεν είχα δώσει δραχμή πριν μου την ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## ALTAiR

Από Ζωγράφου μεριά με την forthnet μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές, με συγχρονιμένο modem να μην υπάρχει internet για μερικές ώρες.
Μου έχει τύχει τουλάχιστον 3 φορές το τελευταίο δίμηνο.

----------


## jpeppas

Πάντως, εγώ δεν είχα τέτοια ταλαίπορία.

Πέραν από την έλλειψη ενημέρωσης για τα προβλήματα που είχαν προκύψει από την @@ριά του συνεργάτη της FN να ΜΗΝ δηλώση το MSN νούμερο, με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσει 1,5 μήνα η ενεργοποίηση, ότι έταξαν, έδωσαν.

Τελικά, όλα καλά και ανθηρά. Επι τις ουσίας, δεν με έχουν κρεμάσει.

----------


## nmout

oσοι δεν εχουν παγιο οτε μπορουν να παιρνουν 800 801 900 τετραψηφια και επακ?

----------


## jpeppas

Εγώ παίρνω 801 , 800. Για τεραψήφιο σε ποια αναφέρεσε?

ΕΠΑΚ γιατί? DSL δεν έχεις?

----------


## ulysses

> ΕΠΑΚ γιατί? DSL δεν έχεις?


μερικοι εχουν συνεσθηματικους λογους (το κολλημα με τον ηχο του modem για να θυμουντε τα παλια)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gabriel

Ενάμισι χρόνο με 4νετ κανένα πρόβλημα,έχω 2MB μέσω OTE AΡΥΣ,κατεβάζω σταθερά με 200-220kbyte/sec.
Έκανα αίτηση για το ιδιόκτητο,up to 24mbit,και 10 να πιάσω θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος...

----------


## nmout

> Ενάμισι χρόνο με 4νετ κανένα πρόβλημα,έχω 2MB μέσω OTE AΡΥΣ,κατεβάζω σταθερά με 200-220kbyte/sec.
> Έκανα αίτηση για το ιδιόκτητο,up to 24mbit,και 10 να πιάσω θα είμαι ευτυχισμένος...


δες και την hol που δινει 12mbps με 2 τηλεφων. αριθμους

----------


## Gabriel

Δε ξέρω,κάτι δε μου έκατσε καλά με την Hol.
Εξάλλου πού θα χρησιμοποιήσω 2 αριθμούς στο σπίτι??

----------


## jpeppas

Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν ενοούν 2 αριθμούς, εννοούν 2 γραμμές? (πως λέμε ISDN)

----------


## nmout

> Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν ενοούν 2 αριθμούς, εννοούν 2 γραμμές? (πως λέμε ISDN)


δεν αναφερουν isdn
Παροχή 2 τηλεφωνικών γραμμών με διαφορετικό αριθμό στην κάθε γραμμή
http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=3&itmid=50

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν ενοούν 2 αριθμούς, εννοούν 2 γραμμές? (πως λέμε ISDN)
> 
> 
> δεν αναφερουν isdn
> Παροχή 2 τηλεφωνικών γραμμών με διαφορετικό αριθμό στην κάθε γραμμή
> http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=3&itmid=50


Όταν λέω ISDN, εννοώ ότι με την ISDN είχαμε 2 γραμμές (voice or data)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι όταν ενοούν 2 αριθμούς, εννοούν 2 γραμμές? (πως λέμε ISDN)
> 
> 
> δεν αναφερουν isdn
> Παροχή 2 τηλεφωνικών γραμμών με διαφορετικό αριθμό στην κάθε γραμμή
> http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=3&itmid=50


Η HOL δίνει το fritzbox fon που έχει ενσωματομένο δύο παροχές τηλεφώνου και μπορείς να αντιστοιχήσεις κάθε παροχή με ένα νούμερο, είτε σταθερό είτε voip, για όσους ξέρουν.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

H να χρησιμοποιήσεις την μία γραμμή για internet PSTN backup (τουλάχιστον να έχεις το e-mail διαθέσιμο) . Απεριόριστο χρόνο ομιλίας δίνουν;

----------


## ngia

Φυσικά και παίρνω πίσω ότι καλό έχω πει για forthnet ... καλή μόνο όταν παίζει ... 
τρεις εβδομάδες έχει δωθεί βλάβη .. αν δε μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις κάτι τι το πουλάς ... τι μία τελείως νεκρό όπου ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα .. τώρα μόνο εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και βέβαια όχι internet .. άπειρη ώρα αναμονή και ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες .. φταίει ο οτε, έχει βραχυκύκλωμα ο οτε .. κ.α
ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ για *σταθερή* τηλεφωνία και inet

----------


## NetTraptor

όταν σου λέω εγώ εδώ και μήνες... 

εγώ να δεις τι άκουσα σήμερα από την ON-OFF... 

Πραγματικά βαρέθηκα με όλα αυτά τα μπάζα... Θα βάλω ένα connex και αφού με βλεπω να την πληρώνω την νύφη της ON έτσι και αλλιώς θα αλλάξω πρόγραμμα σε κάτι ποιο φθηνό για το υπόλοιπο και θα την δώσω μέσω sproxy Να την φάνε οι σκύλοι... αι να τελειώνουμε με τους ανισόρροπους HOL,Forthnet,ON, σια μια...
Broadband Για macaces  ::

----------


## ngia

> όταν σου λέω εγώ εδώ και μήνες... 
> 
> εγώ να δεις τι άκουσα σήμερα από την ON-OFF... 
> 
> Πραγματικά βαρέθηκα με όλα αυτά τα μπάζα... Θα βάλω ένα connex και αφού με βλεπω να την πληρώνω την νύφη της ON έτσι και αλλιώς θα αλλάξω πρόγραμμα σε κάτι ποιο φθηνό για το υπόλοιπο και θα την δώσω μέσω sproxy Να την φάνε οι σκύλοι... αι να τελειώνουμε με τους ανισόρροπους HOL,Forthnet,ON, σια μια...
> Broadband Για macaces


βέβαια χωρίς τις macacoisp θα είχες λιγότερο awmn , λιγότερο φόρουμ, και λιγότερους καφέδες ...

----------


## pathfinder

> Φυσικά και παίρνω πίσω ότι καλό έχω πει για forthnet ... καλή μόνο όταν παίζει ... 
> τρεις εβδομάδες έχει δωθεί βλάβη .. αν δε μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις κάτι τι το πουλάς ... τι μία τελείως νεκρό όπου ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα .. τώρα μόνο εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και βέβαια όχι internet .. άπειρη ώρα αναμονή και ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες .. φταίει ο οτε, έχει βραχυκύκλωμα ο οτε .. κ.α
> ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ για *σταθερή* τηλεφωνία και inet


Συμφωνω! ΟΤΕ για voice και ινετ ..τουλαχιστον εχουν καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση και δεν θα εχουν δικαιολογιες του τυπου φταιει ο ΟΤΕ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## macacas

φίλο macaca είπε φτιάξει macaca με interned 33.6 kbs
macaca περιμένει φτιαχτεί
macaca πάει σύλλογο για interned;

----------


## ALTAiR

Εδώ είναι σταθερή πάντως η forthnet.
Τηλεφωνία πολύ καθαρή χωρίς προβλήματα.
Internεt σταθερό (13Mbps).
Μία μέρα δεν είχα τηλέφωνο μόνο τον Οκτώβριο, 
αλλά είδα μετά στο site της forthnet ότι είχανε ανακοινώσει 
εργασίες στο κέντρο Πεντέλης που ανήκω.

Γενικά ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## ngia

> Εδώ είναι σταθερή πάντως η forthnet.


δεν είναι σταθερή η forthnet , αλλά τα μηχανήματα ...
αμά κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα σου λένε ότι φταίει το βραχυκύκλωμα του ΟΤΕ ..
νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να δίνουν στις κοπελίτσες που δουλεύουν στο support επίδομα βαρέας εργασίας ... εναλλακτικά μπορούν να καταργήσουν το τμήμα support (αυτό που δεν έχουν) ή ακόμα καλύτερα να καταργήσουν το τμήμα τηλεφωνίας και ινετ και να ασχοληθούν μόνο με τις πωλήσεις φυκίων..

----------


## slapper

> με τις πωλήσεις φυκίων..


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

και θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι isp μετά..

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## pkent79

Πριν λίγο με σύνδεσαν στο ιδιόκτητο της Forthnet.
Τώρα όμως φεύγω και από το σπίτι, οπότε αναφορά το βράδυ.
Να το αφήσω να στρώσει και λίγο.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> δεν είναι σταθερή η forthnet , αλλά τα μηχανήματα ...
> ....ακόμα καλύτερα να καταργήσουν το τμήμα τηλεφωνίας και ινετ και να ασχοληθούν μόνο με τις πωλήσεις φυκίων..


Ποιά; αυτά με την αναγνώριση κλήσης ;  ::  , ή τα άλλα από σαβουρο-δημοπρασίες εξοπλισμού;
πάντως καλό ακούγεται. Φύκια 2play (και για επαγγελματίες φύκια soho..) θα πιάσει νομίζω...  ::

----------


## trendy

> Να το αφήσω να στρώσει και λίγο.


Για τα πρώτα 5GB να κατεβάζεις μέχρι 4Mbps. Στα 2GB να αλλάξεις καλώδιο για να φύγει το γρέζι.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pkent79
> 
> Να το αφήσω να στρώσει και λίγο. 
> 
> 
> Για τα πρώτα 5GB να κατεβάζεις μέχρι 4Mbps. Στα 2GB να αλλάξεις καλώδιο για να φύγει το γρέζι.


αυτό φταίει..μπράβο..
έτσι είπε και η κοπέλα..να αλλάξω πρίζα γιατί είναι του ΟΤΕ..
θα βάλω και λίγο λαδάκι στην πρίζα να γλυστράν πιο εύκολα..

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## noisyjohn

> έτσι είπε και η κοπέλα..να αλλάξω πρίζα γιατί είναι του ΟΤΕ..
> θα βάλω και λίγο λαδάκι στην πρίζα να γλυστράν πιο εύκολα..


προσοχή ! SAE 10-40 αυτό είναι το λάδι που συνιστά ο ΟΤΕ (UnitedArabEmiratesOIL) !  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά πάντως αν και περίμενα 5.5μήνες να έρθει η γραμμή, από αρχές Οκτωβρίου που έχω 2play δεν έχω παράπονο.

Τις πρώτες μέρες έκανε κάτι περίεργα το τηλέφωνο αλλά τώρα είναι κομπλέ.

Το internet μετά από λίγο σκάλισμα στο modem συγχρονίζει στα 19mbit χωρίς καμία διακοπή και κατεβάζω max με 2mbyte/s (προχθές χτύπησε και ένα 2.3 για κάνα 10λεπτο από rapidshare  :: ).


Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## ngia

αυτοί που έχουν θέλουν να φύγουν και δε μπορούν και αυτοί που θέλουν δε μπορούν να έχουν (πάλι ο ΟΤΕ φταίει λένε) ..

----------


## ngia

> Φυσικά και παίρνω πίσω ότι καλό έχω πει για forthnet ... καλή μόνο όταν παίζει ... 
> τρεις εβδομάδες έχει δωθεί βλάβη .. αν δε μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις κάτι τι το πουλάς ... τι μία τελείως νεκρό όπου ακούγεται ένα σφύριγμα .. τώρα μόνο εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και βέβαια όχι internet .. άπειρη ώρα αναμονή και ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες .. φταίει ο οτε, έχει βραχυκύκλωμα ο οτε .. κ.α
> ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ για *σταθερή* τηλεφωνία και inet


..έλα ρε macaca φτιάξανε τις εισερχόμενες .. για το ινετ θα περιμένουμε κάνα δίχρονο ακόμα .. να'ναι καλά ο ευγενής χορηγός και οι ευγενείς γείτονες και δεν έχουμε πεινάσει ...

..μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με το τμήμα βλαβοληψίας έμαθα τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη .. ο οποίος φαίνεται στην επισυναπτόμενη φωτογραφία ..
Συγκεκριμένα στη φωτογραφία εμφανίζεται έμπειρος τεχνικός με πιστοποίηση χ.ψ.κ.α περιποιείται με babyoil τον κατανεμητή με μεγάλη στοργή είναι αλήθεια ...[attachment=0:f13dc]P4170024.JPG[/attachment:f13dc]

----------


## Johny

αχαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο με τον ευγενη γειτονα εγραψε!!! οι γειτονες ειναι τα καλυτερα παιδια!!!  ::  
8 dsl με γυροφερνουν!! 
εχω 15 μερες τη forthnet ...ekana 23 μερες ακριβως να την ενεργοποιησουν (3 μερες διαφορα απο τη μερα που εδινε στο site που δινει εκτιμομενη μερα ενεργοποιησης) κανενα παραπονο και το service μια χαρα !!! οι ταχυτητες φοβερες ...δυστυχως εχει κλειδωσει στα 13 mbit...μολις χτες περασα νεα γραμμη στη πολυκατοικια μεχρι το κουτι απλα δεν εκατσα να το συνδεσω ..αυριο θα το κανω..θα σκασω αν δεν πιασω τα 18 mbit τουλαχιστον  ::  

δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε απο φιλους παραπονα η το να μεινουν χωρις τηλ/ιντερνετ καθολου και γενικα απο ολες τις αλλες εταιριες απο οτι εψαξα και εμαθα εχει κ τα καλυτερα λινκς με ελλαδα κ εξωτερικο...αρα ζητω η forthnet!!!!


Y.Γ κατω η vivodi!!!! πανω που φτιαξανε τα πεζοδρομια κατω απτο σπιτι μου μετα απο 2 μηνες πριν μια βδομαδα ξυλωνανε παλι γιατι περνουσαν οπτικες της vivodi...  ::  εδω δεν εχουμε να παρκαρουμε και συνεχεια μας χαλανε τα παρκινγκ τα ρεμαλια

----------


## pkent79

Την Τρίτη είχε 19Mbit και ADSL2+, από Τετάρτη λέει 11Mbit και ADSL2.
Τα παρακάτω είναι από το παλαιό USR 9108 (υποστηρίζει ADSL2+).
Σε αναμονή για το νέο router.



```
Mode:  	ADSL2 
Line coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 
Link power state: 	L0 
 
  	Downstream 	Upstream
SNR margin (dB): 	7.1  	30.7 
Attenuation (dB): 	9.0  	5.4 
Output power (dBm): 	18.6  	12.4 
Attainable rate (Kbps): 	11952  	1280 
Rate (Kbps): 	11600  	509 
MSGc (number of bytes in overhead channel message): 	87  	13 
B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame): 	250  	7 
M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame): 	1  	16 
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes): 	1  	7 
R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame): 	4  	16 
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length): 	0.6897  	7.8904 
L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame): 	2958  	146 
D (interleaver depth): 	64  	8 
Delay (msec): 	11  	15 

Super Frames:  	3516899   	3516897 
Super Frame Errors: 	79  	0 
RS Words: 	327071610  	14946812 
RS Correctable Errors: 	2270  	0 
RS Uncorrectable Errors: 	615  	N/A 
 
HEC Errors: 	68  	80 
OCD Errors: 	0  	0 
LCD Errors: 	0  	0 
Total Cells: 	1542768499  	168554205 
Data Cells: 	93271298  	113245460 
Bit Errors: 	0  	4132 
 
Total ES: 	49  	0 
Total SES: 	0  	0 
Total UAS: 	14  	1203771
```

----------


## Cha0s

Ένα αρνητικό που έχω δει αλλά δεν το έχω ψάξει να το επιβεβαιώσω είναι μάλλον limit ανά connection.

Δηλαδή μπορεί να τραβήξεις κάτι με http με 1 connection και να πιάσει 6-7mbit και άμα σηκώσεις κιάλλα connections προς το ίδιο destination δίνουν άλλο τόσο το καθένα μέχρι να τερματίσει η γραμμή.

Την δοκιμή αυτή την έκανα σε σέρβερ στο datacenter της Forthnet χωρίς κανένα limit πουθενά.


Πιθανόν να έχουν βάλει limit ανά connection ώστε να γλυτώσουν traffic από όσους δεν γνωρίζουν και κάνουν απλά downloads...

Κάποιος που το κατέχει καλύτερα ας πει την γνώμη του...  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πιθανόν να έχουν βάλει limit ανά connection ώστε να γλυτώσουν traffic από όσους δεν γνωρίζουν και κάνουν απλά downloads...
> 
> Κάποιος που το κατέχει καλύτερα ας πει την γνώμη του...


Δεν κατέχω καλύτερα αλλά πρέπει να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες.
Δεν πιάνεις πουθενά το max της σύνδεσης σου με τη forthnet αλλά με download managers που κάνουνε πολλαπλά login και requests γεμίζει το εργαλείο... Επίσης όπως έχω ξανααναφέρει όταν ζητάς πχ ένα video από youtube αν κατεβάζεις direct πάει με μια ταχύτητα άλφα, αν όμως σετάρεις στο browser σου τον proxy της forthnet οι χρόνοι μειώνονται δραματικα!!! Πχ έκανες ένα λεπτό κατέβασμα? Μέσω του σπρώξυ τους κατεβαίνει στον proxy προφανώς σφαίρα και η επικοινωνία του dslam σου με τον proxy γίνεται επίσης σφαίρα... Το σφαίρα σχετικό και στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας...  :: 
Ο νοών νοείτω!

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Cha0s

> Έτσι αναφέρουν οι περισσότεροι εκτός από μιά περίπτωση (εξακριβωμένη):
> 
> Συνάδελφος στη Νίκαια, μπαίνει στον torrentflux που έχουν στήσει στο Πολυτεχνείο (http) και κατεβάζει στο σπίτι του με 1900 τόσα MBytes/s. Η γραμμή του είναι κλειδωμένη στα 21χχχ.


torrentflux?
http?

Από torrent κατεβάζει με τόσα ή από http;

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Acinonyx

Κι εγώ δεν έχω παραπονο από την forthnet. Το τηλέφωνο αρχικά ήταν λίγο χαμηλό σε ένταση αλλά το διόρθωσαν μόνοι τους μέσα στην πρώτη εβδομάδα. Κατά καιρούς έχουν διακόψει το τηλέφωνο αλλά βγάζουν ανακοίνωση στο site από ότι έχω δει.

Από υποστήριξη πάλι δεν έχω παράπονο. Μία φορά έχει διακοπεί το Internet και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 800-... Απάντησαν σε λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά και μέσα σε λίγες ώρες το είχαν διορθώσει.

Όπως έχω γράψει και παλιότερα, είναι να μη σου τύχει. Αν πέσεις σε πρόβλημα που ξεφευγει από τα συνηθισμένα, την έκατσες...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αδιάβαστο σε πιάνω!
> 
> http://www.torrentflux.com/
> 
> Το έχουν στήσει σε Linux server στο Πολ. γιατί εκεί έχουν bandwidth. Κάθε χρήστης έχει ένα account και μπαίνει στο σύστημα και παίζει. Όταν "μαζεύεις" τα δικά σου, τα κατεβάζεις με FF, κοινώς το http που υποστηρίζει ο FF, ήτοι 1 thread, σωστά;
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν ήξερες τον torrentflux... Εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με torrents και τον έστησα έστω κι αν δεν μου δούλεψε ποτέ βέβαια!


Αφού έχω το utorrent δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπέρα  ::  
Δεν είμαι πολύ fan των torrents over internet.

Αν έπαιζε συμμετρική γραμμή ή upload καλό θα με έψηνε  :: 

Χαζεύω τώρα τον κώδικα του torrentflux να δω πως λειτουργεί γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση με ένα connection να πιάνει τόσα.

Και εδώ στην δουλειά που έχουμε 2play την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχει (limit/connection) και είμαστε σε άλλο κέντρο.

----------


## Cha0s

Απότι είδα με 1 κλασσικό http connection κατεβάζεις από το torrentflux.



```
            header("Content-type: application/octet-stream\n");
            header("Content-disposition: attachment; filename=\"".$file."\"\n");
            header("Content-transfer-encoding: binary\n");
            header("Content-length: " . file_size($path) . "\n");
```

Σίγουρα δεν έχει download manager;
Ή ο FF σίγουρα δεν κάνει πολλά connections όταν κατεβάζει; (χρησιμοποιώ ΙΕ, ντεν ξέρω από FF  ::  )
Παίζει κανένα plugin για FF για πολλαπλά connections μήπως;  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Παίζει κανένα plugin για FF για πολλαπλά connections μήπως;




```
about:config
```

Increase number of simultaneous downloads and connections to a server



> *network.http.max-connections-per-server* [Integer] (16) - This setting determines how many simultaneous connections can be made to a single server. The default is 8, however you can increase the value for broadband connections to something like 16 or 32 to attempt to increase browsing speed. The maximum is 255, however note that raising this setting to a high value (in conjunction with a high value for the network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-.* settings below) may be construed as a DDoS (Distributed Denial of Service) attack by some servers and your connection may be refused or even permanently banned. I strongly suggest that you keep this value sane. Simply increasing the number of connections to a server doesn't necessarily make things any faster, and indeed if every Firefox user does this then overall most sites will become slower.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Winner

> Στο πρωτόκολο FTP, μπορείς να ζητήσεις (αν ο server το υποστηρίζει)
> 
> Get <file.xxx> [start byte] [end byte] - κάπως έτσι...
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορείς να "σπάσεις" ένα download σε πολλά threads και να το κατεβάσεις ακόμα και από πολλά sites/servers.
> 
> Στο http απλώς δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη λειτουργία (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος). Κάθε φορά που πάει η αίτηση ο server αρχίζει από το byte 0.
> 
> Δεν είναι θέμα FF αλλά πρωτόκολου.
> ...


Υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο http header για το http προτόκολλο για τις ανάγκες του resume.
Αν σε αφήνει ο server για πολλά connections από την ίδια ip μπορείς να το εκμεταλευτείς και να έχεις multi-source downloading.

----------


## Cha0s

> Στο πρωτόκολο FTP, μπορείς να ζητήσεις (αν ο server το υποστηρίζει)
> 
> Get <file.xxx> [start byte] [end byte] - κάπως έτσι...
> 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορείς να "σπάσεις" ένα download σε πολλά threads και να το κατεβάσεις ακόμα και από πολλά sites/servers.
> 
> Στο http απλώς δεν υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη λειτουργία (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος). Κάθε φορά που πάει η αίτηση ο server αρχίζει από το byte 0.
> 
> Δεν είναι θέμα FF αλλά πρωτόκολου.
> ...


Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις ένα αρχείο μέσω FF και κάνε ένα netstat. Δεν ανοίγει πολλαπλά connections το πρωτόκολλο.

Το ότι το υποστηρίζει το HTTP δεν σημαίνει ότι από default το κάνει.
Τουλάχιστον προσωπικά δεν το έχω δει ποτέ.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------

